# Tuyển Sinh và Đào tạo Chứng chỉ quản lý bếp và Kĩ thuật chế biến



## NNh27 (4 Tháng chín 2021)

TUYỂN SINH CHỨNG CHỈ QUẢN LÝ BẾP VÀ KỸ THUẬT CHẾ BIẾN MÓN ĂN
Nội Dung Chính
1. Quản lý bếp và kỹ thuật quản lý món ăn là gì ?

2. Mục tiêu đào tạo ở Catiedu.

3. Cơ hội làm việc sau này.

4. Chương trình đào tạo tại Catiedu.

5. Lý do bạn nên tin tưởng và chọn học tại Catiedu.

6. Kết luận.

Với bối cảnh thị trường kinh doanh ẩm thực ở nước ta ngày càng phát triển thì các nhà tuyển dụng, quản lý cần một số lượng lớn Đầu bếp có tay nghề, nghiệp vụ chuyên môn. Tuy nhiên, nghề Bếp có tính chất, đặc thù riêng nên vì thế yếu tố tay nghề chỉ được kiểm chứng khi nhân viên bắt tay vào công việc thực tế. Do đó, có thể nói, chứng chỉ Quản lý bếp và kỹ thuật quản lý món ăn như một thước đo và làm cho các nhà quản lý cảm thấy được “an tâm” hơn về chất lượng tay nghề của nhân viên mà họ sắp tuyển dụng.

Cũng chính vì thế Học viện đào tạo trực tuyến Catiedu đem đến cho bạn một khóa đào tạo chứng chỉ Quản lý bếp và kỹ thuật quản lý món ăn, để tìm hiểu kỹ hơn về khóa học này của chúng tôi mời các bạn tham khảo bài viết sau đây.

1. Quản lý bếp và kỹ thuật quản lý món ăn là gì ?







Quản lý bếp và kỹ thuật quản lý món ăn là ngành học về ẩm thực và dịch vụ ăn uống, chuyên ngành này sẽ cung cấp cho bạn các kiến thức: Lựa chọn, Sơ chế và bảo quản nguyên liệu, chế biến món ăn Á-Âu; Cắt tỉa và trang trí món ăn; Xây dựng thực đơn theo yêu cầu,…

Khóa học sẽ giúp học viên có khả năng sáng tạo các công thức khác nhau phù hợp với khẩu vị của từng người thông qua kỹ năng phân tích chế biến.

2. Mục tiêu đào tạo ở Catiedu.

Đào tạo kiến thức, kỹ năng cơ bản về kỹ thuật chế biến món ăn. Học viên sau khi tốt nghiệp có phẩm chất đạo đức, có lương tâm nghề nghiệp, ý thức tổ chức kỷ luật tốt, tận tâm với nghề và biết cách áp dụng lý thuyết một cách tốt nhất vào trong thực tiễn

Cụ thể hơn học viên sẽ có được

Về kỹ năng:

Có khả năng đảm nhiệm vị trí của nhân viên bếp (nhân viên chế biến) trong nhà hàng, cơ sở lưu trú du lịch.
Có khả năng thực hiện quy trình chế biến các món ăn Âu, Á, món ăn Việt Nam, món ăn chay, đồ tráng miệng, các loại bánh; biết trang trí, trình bày các loại đồ ăn nóng, nguội; biết tổ chức điều hành một ca làm việc, xử lý tình huống nghiệp vụ, kỹ thuật cơ bản trong chế biến món ăn.
Giao tiếp bằng ngoại ngữ trong phạm vi giao tiếp thông thường và theo yêu cầu ở vị trí công việc.
Về kiến thức:

Có khả năng đảm nhiệm vị trí của nhân viên bếp (nhân viên chế biến) trong nhà hàng, cơ sở lưu trú du lịch.
Có khả năng thực hiện quy trình chế biến các món ăn Âu, Á, món ăn Việt Nam, món ăn chay, đồ tráng miệng, các loại bánh; biết trang trí, trình bày các loại đồ ăn nóng, nguội; biết tổ chức điều hành một ca làm việc, xử lý tình huống nghiệp vụ, kỹ thuật cơ bản trong chế biến món ăn.
Giao tiếp bằng ngoại ngữ trong phạm vi giao tiếp thông thường và theo yêu cầu ở vị trí công việc.
Về đạo đức

Có đạo đức, lương tâm nghề nghiệp, có ý thức kỷ luật, tác phong công nghiệp và thái độ phục vụ tốt.
Tinh thần phục vụ khách: Thực hiện quan điểm “khách hàng là trung tâm điểm của quá trình dịch vụ”; tận tụy phục vụ, làm cho khách hài lòng trong suốt quá trình phục vụ; sẵn sàng đáp ứng những nhu cầu chính đáng của khách trong điều kiện cho phép và luôn lấy chất lượng phục vụ làm tôn chỉ hành động.
Tính trung thực: Trung thực với cấp trên, đồng nghiệp và khách hàng; nêu cao tinh thần trách nhiệm, không chạy theo nhu cầu cá nhân của khách trái với phong tục và pháp luật Việt Nam.
Tính lịch sự, tế nhị: Thể hiện sự hiếu khách, phong cách văn minh và ứng xử có văn hoá với mọi người; giữ gìn, bảo vệ và tôn vinh truyền thống, bản sắc văn hoá dân tộc Việt Nam.
Tính hoà đồng: Tinh thần hợp tác, thái độ cởi mở, thân ái với mọi người, với khách du lịch, với các bộ phận liên quan để thực hiện tốt mục tiêu phục vụ khách.
3. Cơ hội làm việc sau này






Ngành ẩm thực luôn luôn sẽ là ngành rất phát triển ở hiện tại và cả trong tương lai. Chính vì thế nhu cầu về nhân lực của ngành là rất nhiều, đặc biệt là nhân lực có tay nghề, bằng cấp cao. Một đầu bếp mới ra trường có thể có mức lương khởi điểm khoảng 8 triệu đồng và khi có tay nghề cao, kỹ năng tốt thì có thể đạt được mức lương lên đến 20 triệu/tháng.

Sau khi hoàn thành khóa đào tạo Chứng chỉ Quản lý bếp và Kỹ thuật quản lý món ăn, học viên có thể làm việc:

 Đầu bếp chuyên nghiệp tại khách sạn, nhà hàng, cơ sở kinh doanh ẩm thực, khu nghỉ dưỡng, khu du lịch, bếp ăn tập thể,..

 Chuyên gia dinh dưỡng, thẩm định.

 Làm blogger ẩm thực.

 Tự mở các quán ăn, nhà hàng, … của riêng mình.

 Xuất khẩu lao động và làm việc tại nước ngoài.

4. Chương trình đào tạo tại Catiedu

Mã môn học, mô – đun

Tên môn học

MH01

Văn hóa ẩm thực

MH02

Thương phẩm và Vệ sinh an toàn thực phẩm

MH03

Sinh lý dinh dưỡng

MH04

Tổ chức lao động và kỹ thuật nhà bếp

MH05

Xây dựng thực đơn

MH06

Lý thuyết chế biến món ăn

MH07

Thực hành chế biến món ăn

MH08

Kỹ thuật chế biến bánh và các  món ăn tráng miệng

MH09

Thực tập nghề nghiệp

MĐ 10

Sức khỏe sinh sản, sức khỏe tình dục và phòng chống HIV



5. Lý do bạn nên tin tưởng và chọn học tại Catiedu

 CATIEDU là đơn vị đầu tiên áp dụng chuyển đổi số, trí tuệ nhân tạo AI vào Giáo dục: Sinh viên học tập tại Catiedu không chỉ được học các kiến thức nền tảng, chuyên môn trên trường mà còn được học ngay tại nhà với hệ thống học trực tuyến của trường, ôn tập lý thuyết với các câu hỏi trắc nghiệm trực tuyến, đánh giá chính xác năng lực của sinh viên. Mọi thắc mắc của sinh viên đều được hệ thống AI của trường ghi nhận và giải quyết theo thời gian thực, khi sinh viên cần có thể liên lạc trực tiếp với giảng viên nhà trường để giải đáp những vấn đề chuyên môn.

 Học phí Giảm 40% HP - TG so với học truyền thống - Tốt Nghiệp Bằng Chính Quy: Ở Catiedu học viên sẽ luôn được học những chương trình đào tạo tốt nhất với mức học phí cực kỳ ưu đãi, đặc biệt là với các sinh viên có hoàn cảnh khó khăn.

 Học lý thuyết Online - Thực hành - Thực tập tại Cơ sở - Doanh nghiệp - Bệnh viện 64 Tỉnh thành nhờ đó giúp mọi sinh viên đều có được khả năng tiếp cận, thực hành ở mọi nơi với chất lượng ngang nhau.

 Miễn phí học thử, trải nghiệm khóa học của trường, khóa học kỹ năng, luyện thi online 100% đảm bảo sinh viên có được những trải nghiệm học tập tốt nhất, có cơ hội được cọ xát với các công nghệ tiên tiến của doanh nghiệp ngay trên ghế nhà trường.

 Miễn phí hơn 1000 khóa học kỹ năng, 500Gb tài liệu, luận văn ... tại Diendan.cati.edu.vn: sinh viên thoải mái trao đổi, thảo luận nhóm, đặt câu hỏi tại diễn đàn của trường Catiedu; sử dụng tài liệu, sách chuyên môn, sách ngoại văn với dung lượng lớn, đảm bảo trải nghiệm học tập từ xa sánh ngang với các trường đại học hàng đầu quốc gia.

6. Kết luận

Ngành Bếp luôn là một ngành nghề Hot và có nhu cầu nhân lực lớn từ xưa đến nay. Không những vậy nghề này có cơ hội thăng tiến rất cao và mức lương cũng cực kỳ ổn định.

Nếu bạn có nhu cầu tham gia khóa đào tạo Chứng chỉ Quản lý bếp và Kỹ thuật quản lý món ăn hãy đến với Học viện Catiedu của chúng tôi - nơi mà bạn hoàn toàn có thể yên tâm về chất lượng đào tạo. Chúng tôi cam kết cung cấp cho bạn một chương trình đào tạo tốt nhất, được giảng dạy với dàn giáo viên có nhiều kinh nghiệm và tận tâm. Không những thế mức học phí cũng cực kỳ hạt dẻ.

Qua những thông tin trên thì CATIEDU đáng là nơi lựa chọn cho tất cả các sinh viên đăng ký lựa chọn môi trường học cho tương lai bản thân mình cũng như gia đình. Còn chần chờ gì mà không đăng ký ngay !!!

☎ Mọi thông tin tư vấn tuyển sinh vui lòng bấm nút đăng ký phía dưới để được tư vấn viên hỗ trợ tốt nhất hoặc call trực tiếp hotline của Trường miễn phí 24/7 : 0838.068.068 - 0943.11.33.11 - 0777.255.777

HỌC VIỆN ĐÀO TẠO TRỰC TUYẾN CATIEDU

Cơ sở I: Trung Tâm GDTX Tôn Đức Thắng: Số 37/5 Ngô Tất Tố, P.21, Q. Bình Thạnh, TP HCM

Cơ sở II: Trường CĐ BKĐN: Số 125 Phan Đăng Lưu, P.Hòa Cường Nam, Q.Hải Châu, Tp.Đà Nẵng.

Cơ Sở III: Trung tâm GDNN-GDTX Quận Hoàng Mai: KĐT Đền Lừ 2, P Hoàng Văn Thụ, Q Hoàng Mai, HN

Lợi ích việc đăng ký xét tuyển Cao đẳng trực tuyến

Từ khóa tìm kiếm google: xét tuyển trung cấp, xét tuyển trung cấp online. xét tuyển trung cấp trực tuyến, tuyển sinh, tuyển sinh trung cấp online, tuyển sinh trung cấp học từ xa, tuyển sinh trung cấp học trực tuyến, tuyển sinh trung cấp nghề, Catiedu, học viên đào tạo trực tuyến catiedu Cati.edu.vn


----------

